# Palit GTX1080 Jet Stream vs GameRock



## Liviu Cojocaru (Sep 8, 2016)

Hi guys,

I've just bought a Palit GTX1080 Jet stream and I would like to know if there is any other significant difference between JetStream and GameRock.

Let me know.

Thank you!


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 8, 2016)

Did you try http://www.palit.com/palit/index.php?lang=en


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Sep 8, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> Did you try http://www.palit.com/palit/index.php?lang=en


Yes, I know that there is a difference in clock speeds and design...I was referring to the cooling part and quality of materials.

Thanks anyway


----------



## qubit (Sep 8, 2016)

Liviu Cojocaru said:


> Yes, I know that there is a difference in clock speeds and design...I was referring to the cooling part and quality of materials.
> 
> Thanks anyway


Looking at that link, the new GameRock series is basically higher quality in every category. They're a bit more expensive, too.

If you're wondering which one to get, definitely get the GameRock version, especially as the price difference isn't all that much.


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Sep 8, 2016)

qubit said:


> Looking at that link, the new GameRock series is basically higher quality in every category. They're a bit more expensive, too.
> 
> If you're wondering which one to get, definitely get the GameRock version, especially as the price difference isn't all that much.



From what I've seen on the website the cooling is exactly the same and like I presumed the difference is in aesthetics and clock speeds.I've already ordered the Jet Stream, hopefully it will be around 25% faster than my two 970's.


----------



## qubit (Sep 8, 2016)

Liviu Cojocaru said:


> From what I've seen on the website the cooling is exactly the same and like I presumed the difference is in aesthetics and clock speeds.I've already ordered the Jet Stream, hopefully it will be around 25% faster than my two 970's.


Well, it will be cheaper for a reason. I doubt the cooling is identical as I suspect that the differences are more than cosmetic with a differently styled cooler and I would expect the GameRock version to perform better in other areas than just clock speeds eg coil whine. There's hardly any on mine, for example.

Would be nice to see a comparitive review of the two, but I couldn't find one. The fact that all the reviews have the GameRock version is also a big hint that it's the better card.


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Sep 8, 2016)

qubit said:


> Well, it will be cheaper for a reason. I doubt the cooling is identical as I suspect that the differences are more than cosmetic with a differently styled cooler and I would expect the GameRock version to perform better in other areas than just clock speeds eg coil whine. There's hardly any on mine, for example.
> 
> Would be nice to see a comparitive review of the two, but I couldn't find one. The fact that all the reviews have the GameRock version is also a big hint that it's the better card.



Could be that or just marketing


----------



## qubit (Sep 8, 2016)

Liviu Cojocaru said:


> Could be that or just marketing


No, as the company would just be competing with itself for no reason. If one were to look at the specific product details of each range, it might clarify some of the differences.


----------



## the54thvoid (Sep 8, 2016)

I believe the Gamerock is quieter - a 3 slot cooler.


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Sep 8, 2016)

I've spotted the difference now after having a second look over the specifications: the most important thing is that GameRock has an 8+2 Phase VRM whereas Jet STream has only 8 Phase


----------



## Kanan (Sep 8, 2016)

If that's all your decision was right, as the VRM phases won't limit anything anyway. Both are 3 slot coolers, btw - I don't see much difference and I doubt they made the effort to design 2 unique coolers. It's typical.


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Sep 8, 2016)

http://www.palit.com/palit/comparison.php?lang=en        comparison...


----------



## Kanan (Sep 8, 2016)

Yep, also not that it matters that much, GTX 1080 is a low heat GPU anyway. Both coolers should be easily enough.


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Sep 8, 2016)

I'll find that soon enough


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Sep 9, 2016)

I've canceled the order for the Jet Stream and I got the Game Rock for another 4 pounds.


----------



## qubit (Sep 9, 2016)

Liviu Cojocaru said:


> I've canceled the order for the Jet Stream and I got the Game Rock for another 4 pounds.


Good choice.


----------



## jraz7 (Sep 10, 2016)

I bought Jetstream series because personally i dislike the Guitar hero font at the back. You cant go wrong with either.


----------

